# Presbyterian Too Presbyterian for Presbyterians



## centerpin fan (Mar 23, 2017)

"The most popular Reformed preacher and author in America today is not eligible to receive Princeton Theological Seminary’s annual award in Reformed theology and public witness.

The mainline seminary reversed its decision to honor Tim Keller with a prize named for neo-Calvinist theologian Abraham Kuyper following outcry over the Presbyterian Church of America (PCA) pastor’s conservative positions."

http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...tim-keller-kuyper-prize-women-ordination.html


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 23, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> "The most popular Reformed preacher and author in America today is not eligible to receive Princeton Theological Seminary’s annual award in Reformed theology and public witness.
> 
> The mainline seminary reversed its decision to honor Tim Keller with a prize named for neo-Calvinist theologian Abraham Kuyper following outcry over the Presbyterian Church of America (PCA) pastor’s conservative positions."
> 
> http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...tim-keller-kuyper-prize-women-ordination.html




I 'm going to re-read this again in the morning... What I get from it so far is that possibly someone deemed to get an award who is fully deserving, but who is too "orthodox" or "conservative" regards who can pastor church for the award givers... is not going to get the award.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 23, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> What I get from it so far is that possibly someone deemed to get an award who is fully deserving, but who is too "orthodox" or "conservative" regards who can pastor church for the award givers... is not going to get the award.



You understood it perfectly the first time.


----------



## red neck richie (Mar 23, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> "The most popular Reformed preacher and author in America today is not eligible to receive Princeton Theological Seminary’s annual award in Reformed theology and public witness.
> 
> The mainline seminary reversed its decision to honor Tim Keller with a prize named for neo-Calvinist theologian Abraham Kuyper following outcry over the Presbyterian Church of America (PCA) pastor’s conservative positions."
> 
> http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...tim-keller-kuyper-prize-women-ordination.html



There is no denomination in Heaven. No Methodist to the left, Baptist to the right, Catholic up front. He should focus on Gods will for him not man's will or awards.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 23, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> There is no denomination in Heaven. No Methodist to the left, Baptist to the right, Catholic up front. He should focus on Gods will for him not man's will or awards.



I think that perhaps the man, Tim Keller, will do just that and present a message to this congregation.

One still has to see the irony in it though that he's good enough to preach his message to a group that can't give him the privilege of honor in an award because of his conservative views.


----------



## red neck richie (Mar 23, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think that perhaps the man, Tim Keller, will do just that and present a message to this congregation.
> 
> One still has to see the irony in it though that he's good enough to preach his message to a group that can't give him the privilege of honor in an award because of his conservative views.



The award is in Heaven not on earth or by man. The group doesn't give privilege of honor. God does that's all that matters. Who cares about awards on earth. All I want to hear is job well done my faith full servant by my maker. What anyone else says I could care less.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 24, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think that perhaps the man, Tim Keller, will do just that and present a message to this congregation.
> 
> One still has to see the irony in it though that he's good enough to preach his message to a group that can't give him the privilege of honor in an award because of his conservative views.



It's the irony of being liberal.  

To be so open-minded that those who are different are labeled "close-minded" and are shunned.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 24, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> It's the irony of being liberal.
> 
> To be so open-minded that those who are different are labeled "close-minded" and are shunned.



They're so open minded their brains are falling out, as my pastor likes to say.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 24, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> It's the irony of being liberal.
> 
> To be so open-minded that those who are different are labeled "close-minded" and are shunned.





stringmusic said:


> They're so open minded their brains are falling out, as my pastor likes to say.



“How deeply saddening and upsetting this is,” wrote Owen Strachan, director of the Center for Public Theology at Midwestern Baptist Theological Seminary.

“Those who promote tolerance in our time show so little of it; those who call for charitable dialogue do so little to extend it. Biblical sexual ethics is where this take-no-prisoners battle is the fiercest.”

http://religionnews.com/2017/03/22/...erses-decision-to-honor-redeemers-tim-keller/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 24, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> It's the irony of being liberal.
> 
> To be so open-minded that those who are different are labeled "close-minded" and are shunned.



I agree, by the definition of liberal, they should welcome all views. I can see the irony in that.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 27, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> “How deeply saddening and upsetting this is,” wrote Owen Strachan, director of the Center for Public Theology at Midwestern Baptist Theological Seminary.
> 
> “Those who promote tolerance in our time show so little of it; those who call for charitable dialogue do so little to extend it. Biblical sexual ethics is where this take-no-prisoners battle is the fiercest.”
> 
> http://religionnews.com/2017/03/22/...erses-decision-to-honor-redeemers-tim-keller/



That quote is spot on.


----------

